# Hey guys quick question



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey guys real quick question. I'm doing a farmhouse table and matching bench for a very good friend of mine and his wife(also a good friend). They want me to use farmhouse style rounded legs that will match for both table and bench. I do not turn wood, I've never tried it, it does look like a blast though. Can you guys recommend anywhere to purchase legs? As these are friends I'm not really making much off this project so keeping to costs down is important. Thanks, ps if this isn't the right place to ask this question I apologise.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 1, 2019)

Bearded_woodpecker_design said:


> Hey guys real quick question. I'm doing a farmhouse table and matching bench for a very good friend of mine and his wife(also a good friend). They want me to use farmhouse style rounded legs that will match for both table and bench. I do not turn wood, I've never tried it, it does look like a blast though. Can you guys recommend anywhere to purchase legs? As these are friends I'm not really making much off this project so keeping to costs down is important. Thanks, ps if this isn't the right place to ask this question I apologise.


https://www.tablelegs.com/ Not particularly cheap but they came to mind as they are 10 miles from where I live.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you sir, I looked through there website, there a bit expensive for this project, but they look really nice.


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2019)

Bearded_woodpecker_design said:


> Hey guys real quick question. I'm doing a farmhouse table and matching bench for a very good friend of mine and his wife(also a good friend). They want me to use farmhouse style rounded legs that will match for both table and bench. I do not turn wood, I've never tried it, it does look like a blast though. Can you guys recommend anywhere to purchase legs? As these are friends I'm not really making much off this project so keeping to costs down is important. Thanks, ps if this isn't the right place to ask this question I apologise.


Cory, you may want to put it to the WB community to see if anyone is interested in quoting the job for you. Including a sketch of what you want, preferred wood and finish, and any timing requirements.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2019)

You might scan the thrift stores or craigslist in your area, might get lucky and find a cheap table you can cannibalize.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2019)

Also, search for “table legs” in the Home Depot or other big box sites. They have a bunch of stuff that can be ordered even when not stocked in the store.


----------



## Patrude (Sep 1, 2019)

I might be mistaken but I think rockler might offer them. If it were me I would be hunting down places like salvage, second hand shops, yard or estate sales

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jason Martin (Sep 2, 2019)

My Dad does custom wood turning, Centauro hydraulic copy lathe, I think we could be very competitive. He does turnings for local kitchen shops and bedroom furniture manufacturers. 
Shipping might be a bit pricey, but we can do a quote... if you are interested, I can send you my email, and you can send me a sketch of what you are looking for


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2019)

How rustic of a table is it to be? Farm to me means useful, pretty not usually part of the equation. Some big square stock and a spoke shave and custom legs...


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Sep 3, 2019)

I think this is what she was kinda wants. But I'm having a hard time figuring $220 for legs into the equation, when I'm charging a very minimal amount. Then she asked for a thick top out of red or white oak so like 8/4. 
I like the "reclaimed" idea I might have to peruse my local thrift store or craiglist. 
Has anyone used Midland Hardware? They have some that seems reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 3, 2019)

Bearded_woodpecker_design said:


> I think this is what she was kinda wants. But I'm having a hard time figuring $220 for legs into the equation, when I'm charging a very minimal amount. Then she asked for a thick top out of red or white oak so like 8/4.
> I like the "reclaimed" idea I might have to peruse my local thrift store or craiglist.
> Has anyone used Midland Hardware? They have some that seems reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 171256



Yea... think my brother gets $50 a piece for the 6x6 white pine, so with shipping, your $220 is very believable. Those are very common patterns.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 3, 2019)

I only use Osborne’s wood products ... if the customer is asking for higher priced parts for a table you bid on its time to refigure the bid ... 
took me a long time to learn that


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Sep 3, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yea... think my brother gets $50 a piece for the 6x6 white pine, so with shipping, your $220 is very believable. Those are very common patterns.


Normally I wouldn't have an issue with the price but as I'm only charging 600 total for this project as there good friends. I think I might look to repurpose some. Thanks anyway man I'll definitely keep you in mind for future projects.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 3, 2019)

Bearded_woodpecker_design said:


> Normally I wouldn't have an issue with the price but as I'm only charging 600 total for this project as there good friends. I think I might look to repurpose some. Thanks anyway man I'll definitely keep you in mind for future projects.


If they are good friends they shouldn’t let you lose money on their job .. but that’s just my opinion... have a great day

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2019)

I went to the table leg site. They also showed some Farm Square legs. A 12 foot 4x4 and a router and band saw would solve the problem if your friends would accept square legs............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

